# The Diggers



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

I have a few diggers in the tank. My Auratus has his dungeon under a couple of rocks, and my red zebra seems to be digging two spots on the other side of the tank. Are they making a love nest? I'm not sure if they are a he or not. Well, the red zebra has egg spots and the auratus is female (she's yellow with black stripes)

I'm only curious at this point. Just sitting and observing the occupants out of boredom. The red zebra has always like to chase the ob zebra around alot. dont know if that's male or female either, it also has egg spots.


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

How big is the auratus? Males look identical to females until they mature.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

That's normal behavior for mbuna. But not a love nest. While the peacocks and utaka will breed in the spot they've excavated, mbuna generally spawn on top of the rocks.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

toddnbecka said:


> How big is the auratus? Males look identical to females until they mature.


maybe a couple of inches? I've had them maybe six months now


----------

